# Any one else having trouble with PMs?



## alblancher (Sep 12, 2011)

Seems like when a pm thread gets more then 4 or 5 replies long my reply box quits opening properly.  Anyone else having this problem or is just my slow iternet connection?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 12, 2011)

Al I haven't run into that problem personally


----------



## alblancher (Sep 12, 2011)

I think it is the slow connection at the farm causing the problem   All the messages load and the premier membership ad loads then I get a message saying error on page before the complete reply box loads.

Not too big a problem, just an annoyance and I may speedup the Hughesnet service because Liz has troubles loading her work email

Thanks


----------



## michael ark (Sep 12, 2011)

Al you are  not crazy .I tryed to send just you my last sela post 4 times but it would not let me so i put it on the thread.


----------

